# Question



## chulosmotherforever (5 mo ago)

I have a ball python and lately he's been striking at his food and missing it, and usually he'll bite something else and latch on. I recently started feeding him in a separate bin and he's been doing great without missing.I was wondering if there is there a problem with his enclosure?


----------

